# I'd like to train to become a Quantum Radar operator....where do I go?



## JimDuyer (Sep 25, 2020)

First, a statement:  I am not making this up.

In the supposedly peer-reviewed magazine called "Science", a recent article caught my attention.
Since I like to think that I have a well developed crap-detector, when I read about quantum radar,
I just had to take a look.

*The short, strange life of quantum radar*

*Lead Author: 

Adrian Cho
*Science  25 Sep 2020:
Vol. 369, Issue 6511, pp. 1556-1557
DOI: 10.1126/science.369.6511.1556

*Summary*
A mini–arms race is unfolding in the supposed field of quantum radar, spurred by press reports in 2016 that China had built one—potentially threatening the ability of stealthy military aircraft to hide from conventional radars. Governments around the world have tasked physicists to look into the idea. Whereas a conventional radar searches for objects by detecting pulse of microwaves reflected from them, quantum radar would utilize pulses of microwaves linked by a quantum connection called entanglement. The system would retain one pulse and measure it in concert with the one reflected from the object. Correlations between the two would make it easier to spot an object through the glare of the surroundings. Or so researchers hoped. Groups have demonstrated elements of a quantum radar, but only in limited experiments that a nonquantum system can still match. And fundamental physical limits suggest the scheme can't beat ordinary radar for long-range detection. Even one of the inventors the basic concept thinks it won't work when applied to radar.

This reminds me of growing up, when my mother (the monster that she was), would say things like "If you don't shut up I'm going to hit your brother", or things to that effect.   Perfect example of one reaction causing another.

But I really think that the quantum radar operator gig would be great - good pay, doing nothing, nobody cares,
and what results?  

What do you think?


----------



## Citezenship (Sep 25, 2020)

The men who stare at goats come to mind, sorry couldn't resist!

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Men_Who_Stare_at_Goats_(film)
Why the hell not, remote viewing is still a thing right??


----------



## JWW427 (Sep 29, 2020)

The USA Space Force may not be a bad choice.
If anyone had access to quantum tech its them.


----------



## tobyahnah (Apr 11, 2021)

Jim Duyer said:


> First, a statement:  I am not making this up.
> 
> In the supposedly peer-reviewed magazine called "Science", a recent article caught my attention.
> Since I like to think that I have a well developed crap-detector, when I read about quantum radar,
> ...


I don't think, much, about what you have presented as 'Quantum' 'theories', most of which are usually revolving around mechanics, or manipulation of known particles, of some kind, as all are in the 'woo woo' department as far as most of us earthlings are concerned.

I do think 'you are fishing'!

However, my father, whom my mother said would have retired a General if he had learned to keep his mouth shut (he actually retired as a Captain) worked in radar on the DEW line for 10yrs after working in artillery for the Korean War and infantry in the European theater. He never, ever, talked about any of that/it. But, we (four brothers) did look over his shoulder and take notes.
In my case I became involved in observation of Chemtrails 20yrs ago and Electron Beams 10yrs ago. At this point, in writing, we should tie in the 'Rainbow Bridge' and HAARP technologies which are related, but; they are not, necessarily, pertinent to what I am about to say.

I have shown myself and a few others, based on visual evidence presented in online radar reports dozens, if not hundreds, of times per day in N. America (i.e. C.O.D. meteorological) that we do have over the horizon radar capable of 'seeing' over the horizon, at least 10,000 miles away, but, also sending charged particles that same distance for the purpose of changing the particle charge of the atmosphere over relatively large areas served by a single receiving and reporting station (NEXRAD for example). The area affected could be that of a single receiving station (usually having an effective radius of 125 miles or less), or a collection of them in a region, or a whole country or continent. The effects may be extremely dramatic to the degree of steering hurricanes or creating or destroying thunderstorms or tornadoes. NOT creating hurricanes as far as I know or have observed. 
Note: the USN has declared they WILL control the weather by 2025. The USAF is on the same team and, yes; I would assume the Space Force is also.
Back to Quantum: what is quantum? From Wiki: In physics, a quantum is the minimum amount (more succinctly; the smallest particle known, ed.) of any physical entity involved in an interaction. The fundamental notion (idea, ed.) that a physical property can be "quantized" is referred to as "the hypothesis of quantization". This means that the magnitude of the physical property can take on only discrete values consisting of integer multiples of one quantum. (for my personal observations I care little about anything other than THE particle's charge, positive or negative, in usage applied to a moist medium in the air or on, or in, the earth, ed.)
According to that definition then I would have to argue that Quantum Radar has been achieved 10yrs ago, at least, and if only, with the advancement of Doppler from level 1 to level 2 with the Digisonde tech. This was especially demonstrated dramatically as so when Roanoke had it's Nexrad Doppler receiver fried with 26 Electron Beams received at one same time some few years ago. The furthest measured Beam came from 10 thousand plus miles away. Yes, over the horizon!
No doubt, Doppler ties in with other technology utilized by other actors of which we are unlikely to be aware: SuperDarn, DARPA, DEW (supposedly decommissioned) and others come to mind.
I think that now we are at the point of only asking what it can or cannot do and how that affects us. And, why do we, or should we, care?

In the context of the current 'scamdemic', or 'plandemic', fearmongering, and the planned 'Grid Down' tabletop exercise scheduled for July, 2021, it should be clearly obvious. 

If it is not then look a little further out, pun intended, over the horizon to the real threat we face and what our present 'World Government' is preparing for: in October, 2024 the four Jovian, or gas giant, planets arrange in a quad format which is likely to have some rather disastrous affect on earth tectonics. We are already seeing the beginnings of that just from the GSM (Grand Solar Minimum) we have entered and the SGSM (Super GSM) which proceeds from it.
This is only a brief. The degree of capability of 'Quantum' manipulation has been well demonstrated, in your face and on record but not as such, in too many areas to cover here. 
How much is 'it' being used? Shear speculation!
What can be done with it? Mostly death and destruction; Shiva and the LHC come to mind. Most emphatically represented, and demonstrated, by experiments with LHC activation and the earthquakes that have killed how many thousands???
Yes, Quantum mechanical particle manipulation with radar is here.
And, it is evident almost daily if you simply look for it.

Does that answer your question?


Citezenship said:


> The men who stare at goats come to mind, sorry couldn't resist!
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Men_Who_Stare_at_Goats_(film)
> Why the hell not, remote viewing is still a thing right??


'Remote viewing' is a misnomer if I have ever heard one. 'Remote Influencing' would be correct. We should all practice such as it may be our only real defense of what is being done to our species, and compounding, daily.


----------



## Unclepeanutbutter (Dec 31, 2021)

tobyahnah said:


> I don't think, much, about what you have presented as 'Quantum' 'theories', most of which are usually revolving around mechanics, or manipulation of known particles, of some kind, as all are in the 'woo woo' department as far as most of us earthlings are concerned.
> 
> I do think 'you are fishing'!
> 
> ...


No Offense meant to you sir but Over the Horizon would suggest that you are of the thoughts that we are on a globe?
Just to be clear.


----------

